# Little Kitten with a VERY Swollen Eye



## SunKissedAcres (May 12, 2008)

I have a kitten that is about 4-5 weeks old. I brought him inside because his mom just has too many babies to feed, and he was kind of thin. His eyes were already open and he was walking around. There was nothing else wrong with him, other than he was a bit skinny. On the 3rd day inside, when I came home, his eye was swollen to about 2-3 times it's normal size. He can't even close the eyelids over it at all. He stays in a protected crate so don't think i't got scratched or another cat got him. I also don't see anything in the eye itself. The only thing is it's so swollen up. I think it's an infection. 

I put him on penicillin shots last night. He's gotten two at this point. I've also been putting Neosporin ointment in the eye itself as soon as I saw it. Not only for the antibiotic properties, but because the eyeball was drying out since he can't shut it. Neosporin is what I was told to do for eye infections. 

But I was just thinking, I vaguely remember reading something one time about some antibiotics not being able to get into the eyeball due to it being a completely sealed organ, or something like that. Also, am I even using the correct antibiotic? Can I PLEASE get some help with anyone who has experience with this? I don't think it's pink eye, I don't see any pink. I NEED to treat this myself. I DON'T have $$$$ for a vet bill and my better half would not justify spending funds on a farm kitty even if we did have it. But my heart is breaking for this baby. He's so sweet and just wants to be held and loved. Not to mention I am SURE this is kind of uncomfortable for him at the least. 

What am I doing wrong, right, or need to do additionally? Also, please remember that I'm kind of in the middle of no where out here. I do have a Tractor Supply extremely close by and could get to the feed store tomorrow. 

HELP!


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

We have a stray kitten we found last week with a very similar problem. The vet put him on antibiotics, so it's good you're giving the penicillin. He's also on eyedrops from the vet, but it's prescription, so I'm not sure what you could use. Winks is on Tobramycin. 
It did take a few days for the antibiotics to start to work, so keep giving the kitty the penicillin for a few more days. 
We're not planning on keeping him, but we wanted to help him before we found him a new home.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

You could try Ivermicin. I buy it at Fleet Farm, I'm sure farming supply stores would carry it in the livestock section. I have used it on eye infections for cats before and it worked. However, I've never had a kitten with a bulging eye like that.

If its so large that the kitten can't close its eyelid, most vets may opt to remove the eye. Hopefully your home treatment works. If it doesn't... I don't know what to suggest since you said you can't afford to take it to a vet.


----------



## SunKissedAcres (May 12, 2008)

Thank you both for your input.

Princess: Should I give the ivermectin IN the eye, or as an injection? I will keep up with the penicillin, but I acidentally left the bottle sitting out all night, and yes, it was room temp, and my room was warm as my a/c is broken. So I'm guessing its not any good anymore?

Veronica: Was your kitty's eye bulging out like my kitty's is doing? If so, I have hope. I really want this baby to make it. He's a real sweetie...


----------



## CathyGo (Apr 26, 2013)

Call around to a few animal rescues. They often have funds set up to help with vet expenses. Call around to a few vets and offer to pay over time. 

Honestly, if you can't afford basic vet care you shouldn't have the animal. A simple exam does not cost that much and would at least tell you if the eye is able to be saved. A tube of terramycin ointment is what I would use if it wasn't this bad. At this point I would either cough up the vet money, give it to somebody that will, or euthanize it. 

Before anybody responds: I DONT CARE THAT IT'S "JUST" A FARM CAT. It should still be provided with either appropriate medical treatment or humane euthanasia.

I have nothing against home treatment to keep vet costs down but when it's clear that the animal needs a vet it needs to see a vet.


----------



## CathyGo (Apr 26, 2013)

"Fisher,2 also working with crude penicillin, noted complete loss of potency after twenty-four to forty-eight hours in the incubator or *four to six days at room temperature.*"

I hope you didn't throw it out yet!


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

It won't help this time but next time I'd suggest leaving all kitties with mama. They can usually adapt well. One year we had two mamas give birth in the same den a week or two apart. One mama disappeared while the babies were still nursing so the remaining mama was left with eight or ten babies between two and four weeks old. Babies and mama did well. Mama got skinny but no skinnier than she always does after giving birth. She has free access to food so it's not due to an inadequate food availability.

Do any other babies have swollen faces? Is it the eyeball that's swollen or the tissue around it? I would not give any ivermectin, orally or in they eye itself. Do you have any drops leftover from an eye infection? I currently have an eye infection. Oral antibiotics are usually not prescribed. My doc prescribed antibiotic eye drops.

If the baby isn't better I think you need to take it to the vet or put it out of its misery yourself. I wouldn't suggest telling anybody about it because they might report you to the authorities for not providing needed vet care.

Hope baby is getting better.


----------



## PamelaC08 (Oct 10, 2020)

CathyGo said:


> Call around to a few animal rescues. They often have funds set up to help with vet expenses. Call around to a few vets and offer to pay over time.
> 
> Honestly, if you can't afford basic vet care you shouldn't have the animal. A simple exam does not cost that much and would at least tell you if the eye is able to be saved. A tube of terramycin ointment is what I would use if it wasn't this bad. At this point I would either cough up the vet money, give it to somebody that will, or euthanize it.
> 
> ...





Joshie said:


> It won't help this time but next time I'd suggest leaving all kitties with mama. They can usually adapt well. One year we had two mamas give birth in the same den a week or two apart. One mama disappeared while the babies were still nursing so the remaining mama was left with eight or ten babies between two and four weeks old. Babies and mama did well. Mama got skinny but no skinnier than she always does after giving birth. She has free access to food so it's not due to an inadequate food availability.
> 
> Do any other babies have swollen faces? Is it the eyeball that's swollen or the tissue around it? I would not give any ivermectin, orally or in they eye itself. Do you have any drops leftover from an eye infection? I currently have an eye infection. Oral antibiotics are usually not prescribed. My doc prescribed antibiotic eye drops.
> 
> ...


Hi, unfortunately I also live way out in the country and Neosporin is not of a purity standard for Opthamalic care BUT AT THE FEED STORE THEY SELL VETERICYN PLUS ANTIMICROBIAL OPTHALMIC GEL FOR CATS KITTENS DOGS AND PUPPIES! IT COSTS AROUND $28. AND IVE BEEN THROUGH THIS BEFORE. ITS SO SAD. BUT IF YOU PUT THIS STUFF ON THE BULGING EYE AND SOME IN THE OTHER EYE 3 TIMES A DAY AT LEAST! THE KITTEN WILL LOSE HIS EYE IF ITS AS FAR DAMAGED AS THE KITTEN IM DEALING WITH RIGHT NOW UNFORTUNATELY I DONT HAVE ANY ANTIBIOTICS , WHICH IS WHAT THIS BABY NEEDS SO GIVE YOUR KITTEN THE ANTIBIOTICS TO KILL INFECTION. IF YOU DONT THE INFECTION WILL GET BAD ON THE INSIDE AND SPREAD TO THE OTHER EYE, THROAT , NOSE AND EVENTUALLY POISON THEM TO THEIR DEATH . WHICH IS WHAT IM GOING THROUGH AND SO FAR THIS KITTY HAS BEEN VERY STRONG , EATING, PLAYING ETC. AND OMG ITS UGLY BUT IM PRAYING FOR A MIRACLE LIKE ALWAYS AND WATCHING HER CLOSELY SO FAR SO GOOD BUT I THINK ITS AFFECTING OTHER AREAS NOW TODAY THE KITTY ISNT AS PLAYFUL OR NORMAL AND IM PRAYING THAT SOME HELP MAY COME MY WAY TODAY, BCUZ WHAT A DIFFERENCE A DAY CAN MAKE! GOD BLESS YOURE BEAUTIFUL CARING HEART AND SOUL!


----------



## ACatLuv (8 mo ago)

SunKissedAcres said:


> I have a kitten that is about 4-5 weeks old. I brought him inside because his mom just has too many babies to feed, and he was kind of thin. His eyes were already open and he was walking around. There was nothing else wrong with him, other than he was a bit skinny. On the 3rd day inside, when I came home, his eye was swollen to about 2-3 times it's normal size. He can't even close the eyelids over it at all. He stays in a protected crate so don't think i't got scratched or another cat got him. I also don't see anything in the eye itself. The only thing is it's so swollen up. I think it's an infection.
> 
> I put him on penicillin shots last night. He's gotten two at this point. I've also been putting Neosporin ointment in the eye itself as soon as I saw it. Not only for the antibiotic properties, but because the eyeball was drying out since he can't shut it. Neosporin is what I was told to do for eye infections.
> 
> ...


i always put a drop of colloidal silver in each eye. I give about 1/5 to 1/4 dropper full by mouth twice a day for the first day then one X a day for three more days. Can go up to about 6 or seven days internally if needed. 
din’t overdue as it’s a natural broad spectrum antibiotic. Good for cat scratches or on their skin if they get wounds etc… given topically it’s ok to do the eyes for as long as needed. 
mor may take a week or longer to notice results if the eye is really swollen like that. 
I use mesosilver from Amazon ( works for me and my pets) but sovereign can be used as well I just have never used that one.


----------

